# Odd smell ...



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Ok so we have a Togg doe due in a few days and over the last few months our barn has smelled funky. I cleaned it and cleaned it but it still had this odd fishy smell... Gross!
Well we built a new barn... Now fishy smell is coming back however we now know this funk is emanating from the Toggs stall ! She dosent smell fishy... A little bucky maybe. Any clue as to what this might be? And yes, before anyone asks we smelled her fanny.. no funk there


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Do they have access to wild onion plants? My kids have been smelling "onion-y" since the onions have started sprouting.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Fishy could be a dead animal. Any chance there is a mouse burrow? 

If the fishy smell is coming from the pregnant doe I can't imagine that being a good thing. But if her vulva/butt area smells normal I'd not worry too much. How do her hooves smell?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

do you have frogs or toads around your farm? one could be dead there.

we have these nasty huge toads, and they kept dying under my hay stack (it sits on top of a pallet), and twice now I've smelled something nasty/fishy under there, moved the hay, and found a dead toad.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Nothing is dead and can't pin the smell to anything specific. This smell has been in two barns now ... It's wierd could it be her urine?


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

We have lots of frogs tiny little frogs but that's not it..... It's the Togg just don't know what.... Maybe I should check her with ketone strips.. Could she have blatter infection or something ...?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't think it could be her urine , but i guess you never know.
Im thinking its something dead. Are you using anything in the stalls that could be poisonous to other animals , like frogs , mice… ?
They could be dying in numbers in between cracks and the walls and stuff. That could be why the smell is lingering….just a thought .
Hope you find out what it is soon !


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Maybe a neighbor is using something poisonous that is killing small animals and they are coming over to your barn to die ?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Do a sniff test and see if it is a uterine infection.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Check her feet like Dayna said - hoof rot can be pretty gross.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with thoroughly checking her hooves, even if she is regularly trimmed, a pocket may have formed in the hoof wall and she likely won't be walking oddly to indicate it if it hasn't progressed too far.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> Do a sniff test and see if it is a uterine infection.


Im so interested to hear what the cause is. I really didn't think a uterine infection would stink up that bad , but i guess it could. Have you seen this 
Pam ?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

liz said:


> I agree with thoroughly checking her hooves, even if she is regularly trimmed, a pocket may have formed in the hoof wall and she likely won't be walking oddly to indicate it if it hasn't progressed too far.


What could cause the hooves to go so bad like that ? I know hoof rot and all that , but never thought that smell would be so strong as to stink up that bad.
Im learning that goats are in a world of their own and can't be compared to horses ailments , like hoof condition and such..:|


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> I don't think it could be her urine , but i guess you never know.
> Im thinking its something dead. Are you using anything in the stalls that could be poisonous to other animals , like frogs , mice&#8230; ?
> They could be dying in numbers in between cracks and the walls and stuff. That could be why the smell is lingering&#8230;.just a thought .
> Hope you find out what it is soon !


It's not something dead... We just moved in to a brand new barn... After a few days the smell is there to in just the one does stall... We use ag lime 
Not close to neighbors.... And did the sniff test no bad smell aaaand just trimmed and checked hooves yesterday all good there!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Just because a barn is brand new doesn't mean there can't be anything dead in it. And just because you just trimmed hooves doesn't mean that there cannot be a pocket of rot in there that you missed, especially if you were not looking for it.

It's not nothing, a magic smell that just comes out of nowhere! lol


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

I checked the things suggested this smell is NOT something dead. The smell was in the old barn where 3 does shared a pen.... I thought it was urine build up... Stripped barn power washed barn cleaned with vineger put down lime.... It was back in a matter of days... Then I finished new barn on clean soil it it's about a week and a half since we moved girls in..... Togg doe is now in her own kidding pen at night.... The smell is now back and only in her pen. Now through process of elimination I have concluded it is the Togg doe.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Maybe it is the urine . This must be driving you mad , cause its making me crazy trying to figure out what it is ! Just to touch on the thought of being something dead , i know you went through this , but new or old barn , anything can get in between walls and die. Hey , do you had owls where you are ? Im wondering if a owl has a nest somewhere and its feeding its offspring fish from a nearby stream or lake . Its a shot in the dark , big time , but you never know , lol. I hope you find the cause of this soon ! And please let us know , I need to know !!! lolol.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Trickyroo said:


> Im so interested to hear what the cause is. I really didn't think a uterine infection would stink up that bad , but i guess it could. Have you seen this
> Pam ?


Oh yeah it will! I've only had one doe with the beginning of a uterine infection and I could smell her from a good 5' away. She flat out stunk!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Darlaj said:


> It's not something dead... We just moved in to a brand new barn... After a few days the smell is there to in just the one does stall... We use ag lime
> Not close to neighbors.... And did the sniff test no bad smell aaaand just trimmed and checked hooves yesterday all good there!


Just because you have a new barn doesn't mean something didn't burrow under it and die. Check your perimeters for burrows/holes.


----------



## Hodgson (Jan 7, 2014)

Did you use spray foam insulation? I've read that improperly cured spray foam will start to off-gas and have a fishy smell. It apparently can be so strong that it makes homes unliveable and all the walls have to be removed and the foam scraped out.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

MsScamp said:


> Oh yeah it will! I've only had one doe with the beginning of a uterine infection and I could smell her from a good 5' away. She flat out stunk!


Really  WOW ! I didn't know that , something else to add to my notes !
Thanks MsScamp


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hodgson said:


> Did you use spray foam insulation? I've read that improperly cured spray foam will start to off-gas and have a fishy smell. It apparently can be so strong that it makes homes unliveable and all the walls have to be removed and the foam scraped out.


Oh no , thats terrible ! I hope you didn't do that Darlaj :sad:


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Nope thank goodness  ....no foam... I have a suspicion that it is just pregnancy funk for one reason or another But will continue to poke around untill I find the smell or I goes away....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Trickyroo said:


> Im so interested to hear what the cause is. I really didn't think a uterine infection would stink up that bad , but i guess it could. Have you seen this
> Pam ?


Oh yes, it reaks if the infection gets to a certain point, you can actually smell it just standing next to them. Causes, can be different things. Of course after breeding, before kidding or after kidding.
I had one that had infection before kidding because of a dead kid inside. Thankfully after I discovered the bad smell, she kidded. I flushed her after and started her on antibiotics right away. I about vomited with the odor.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> Oh yes, it reaks if the infection gets to a certain point, you can actually smell it just standing next to them. Causes, can be different things. Of course after breeding, before kidding or after kidding.
> I had one that had infection before kidding because of a dead kid inside. Thankfully after I discovered the bad smell, she kidded. I flushed her after and started her on antibiotics right away. I about vomited with the odor.


Thanks for the reply Pam  Ewww  I would have never thought that !
Geez , so much to learn about these goats !


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

Are you feeding kelp or i there fish oil in your feed? That might account for the smell.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Yes!!!!! She gets kelp! Not much but a little everyday.
She actually smells like buck.. Are Toggs just stinky?


----------

